# how to Help! Diff. between fake and real apple headphone



## tarunjain07 (Aug 24, 2010)

i bought des really cheap apple headphones.

eBay India: Original Apple iPod Headphones Earbuds Earphones MA662 (item 190424813369 end time 28-Aug-2010 17:06:46 IST)

Abt product :

* No box 
* simply wrapped in a poly.
* looks like as in picture shown
wht say original ?


and please give me full proof as i will complain or will return


----------



## Faun (Aug 25, 2010)

Listen to Mono and if all you hear are noises then you better complain.


----------



## Cool Buddy (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think apple sells its headphones separately. So even if it is original, it can't be wrapped in a box.
I think you should compare it with some other iPod headphone if your friends happen to have one.


----------



## VarDOS (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't think they are apple original because if they are then they would cost a lot more. These are just for 650bucks, even Apple charger is available for 2.5k at the istore. But the seller has positive feedbacks. Just check before you buy.

You can get lot more deals @ the dealextreme.com have  a look on that


----------



## toad_frog09 (Aug 25, 2010)

tarunjain07 said:


> i bought des really cheap apple headphones.
> 
> eBay India: Original Apple iPod Headphones Earbuds Earphones MA662 (item 190424813369 end time 28-Aug-2010 17:06:46 IST)
> 
> ...




Does this come under *computer hardware* section?
Ok,i have this little theory here,dont know if it'll work or not.
Connect em to ur pc (3.5 mm jack...aint it?) and keep the volume at low to medium.
Now use your audio manager, and test different settings on it. You kno,the types,levels,&degree of sound. 
Funda is that cheap earplugs get phucked up in this test, and sound unnatural.
And ofcourse *apple* has its standards.
Test it yourself,and if they start sounding 'unnatural',then the rest goes to legal department.
Correct me if i am wrong and restrain yourself throw rotten eggs or tomatoes at me.


----------

